# Entwicklung Chromrand läuft schief



## unistar (5. Juli 2003)

Hi zusammen,

lange lange ist es her, das ich hier das letzte Mal gepostet hab, aber hatt nie so wirklich die Zeit dafür gehabt. Nunja jetzt sind ja Sommerferien. Ich hab ein kleines Problem, wo ich nicht weiterkomme. Ich frage mich auch schon, ob das überhaupt so wie ich das haben will (siehe Bild) mit Photoshop überhaupt realisierbar ist. Ich bekomme diesen Blech/Chromeffekt nicht hin. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen !!


----------



## Squas (5. Juli 2003)

Also ich hba nur ein Link zu Chrom Schrift. Müsste aber genau so gehen.
Link


----------



## nanda (5. Juli 2003)

Chrome-Tuts gibts wie Sand am Meer. 

Bei www.thewebmachine.com werden z.B. 3 verschiedene Vorgehensweisen beschrieben. Einfach links im Frame auswählen. Vielleicht mal das "Crome No. 3"-Tut testen.


----------



## Waterstorm (5. Juli 2003)

Die Seie,die du da oben gepostest hast, ist zwar cool, aber immer wenn die Seite fertig mit laden ist springt die auf die Startseite wieder!
Weist du anwas das liegen könnte??


----------



## killkrog (5. Juli 2003)

Bei mir sieht das dann ungefähr so aus


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waterstorm _
> *Die Seie,die du da oben gepostest hast, ist zwar cool, aber immer wenn die Seite fertig mit laden ist springt die auf die Startseite wieder!
> Weist du anwas das liegen könnte?? *



Auf der Hauptseite kannst du aber auch auf die Tutorials zugreifen. Also ist das ja nich ganz so schlimm, oder ?


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Auf der Hauptseite kannst du aber auch auf die Tutorials zugreifen. Also ist das ja nich ganz so schlimm, oder ? *




Naja indireckt.Wenn ich auf ein Tut klicke,und er ist fertig mit de LAden der Bilder springt der wieder zurück!Und das ist scheise da sind so schöne Tutorials!Ich hab sogar meine Firewall aus gemacht,das hat aber auch nix gebracht!


----------



## unistar (6. Juli 2003)

Hi killkrog,

deins sieht ja richtig geil aus ... noch viel viel besser als das Beispiel von mir. Könntest du mir das vielleicht erklären ?! Das wäre super geil  

gruß

unistar


----------



## killkrog (6. Juli 2003)

Also, als erstes brauchst du natürlich deine Form, hier einen in die Länge gezogenenen Ring.

Die Farbe sollte ein dunkles Grau sein.







--------------------------

Anschließend mit den Fülloptionen und 'Abgeflachte Kante un Relief' die Form abrunden.






--------------------------

Wenn das geschehen ist, erstelle eine leere Ebene unter der Ebene mit der Form un verbinde beide Ebenen. Dadurch erhälts du eine neue Ebene, die jedoch über keine Fülloptionen verfügt.

--------------------------

Jetzt gehst du per Bild->Einstellung zu den Gradiationskurven (Strg-M)
Benutzte hier folgende Einstellungen:




Das Ganze sollte dann bis jetzt so aussehen:





--------------------------

Nun gehe zu Bild->Einstellung->Variationen
Hier wählst du einmal die Feinheit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und danach 'Mehr Blau' und dann 'Mehr Grün'.

--------------------------

Jetzt gehe nochmal zu den Gradiationskurven und benutzte diese Einstellungen:





--------------------------

So, jetzt sollte ein ziemlich hässliches buntes Gewirr rausgekommen sein.
Um das wieder schwarz weiss zu machen klicke bei denen Ebenen auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und wähle 'Verlaufsumsetzung'. Hier einen Verlauf von SChwarz nach Weiss wählen, und die Sache ist geritzt.
Anschließend noch Schlagschatten und Outer Glow dazu, und wir sind fertig.
Letzendlich kommt dann so etwas raus:








Manchmal sieht der Zweite Eingriff mit den Gradiationskurven einfach Kacke aus, ich hab ihn bei dem Ring oben zB nicht gemacht.
Müsst ihr selber bisschen ausprobieren.


----------



## killkrog (6. Juli 2003)

So, hier ist nochmal mein Ring mit zweifacher Gradiation.
Damit ihr einen Vergleich habt. Ich finds schon ein bisschen zu krass...

PS.: Was ich vergessen habe. Ihr könnte natürlich fragen wenn ihr was net peilt


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *So, hier ist nochmal mein Ring mit zweifacher Gradiation.
> Damit ihr einen Vergleich habt. Ich finds schon ein bisschen zu krass...
> 
> PS.: Was ich vergessen habe. Ihr könnte natürlich fragen wenn ihr was net peilt  *



Ja also peile nicht warum die seite bei mir nicht richtig funzt?Das hab ich aber oben chon gepostet.


----------



## killkrog (6. Juli 2003)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass du schon diese Url hier benutzt, oder?


http://www.thewebmachine.com/


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Juli 2003)

Hm...ahh es klappt.
Hat warschl. daran gelegen das ich immer die Tut in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet habe.da ich aber jetzt mal direckt drauf geklickt habe funzt es.


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Juli 2003)

Hab doch gesagt du sollst das normal über die Hauptseite machen


----------



## unistar (6. Juli 2003)

Hi 

hier mal mein Versuch.


ps: vielleicht sollte ich den Rahmen noch dicker machen !?


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Ui, nett.
> Aber das Beispeil im ersten Post finde ich immer noch am Besten  *


Das ist ja auch nicht mit Photoshop gemacht.
Wobei das von unistar da schon recht gut ran kommt.


----------



## unistar (6. Juli 2003)

Hi 

ist das erste Beispiel was ich gepostet hab nicht mit Photoshop gemacht @ smallB ??

gruß

unistar


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Juli 2003)

Nein, ist es nicht, außer jemand hat sich hingesetzt und das
weitestgehend von Hand gezeichnet, was ich bezweifle.
Erkennt man vor allem an den Spiegellungen.

Aber deine Version kommt da schon recht gut ran.


MfG


----------



## killkrog (6. Juli 2003)

Und, hauptsächlich deswegen, weil der Rand recht dünn ist, so dass man die Speigelung nicht so genau ausmachen kann.


----------



## Hercules (6. Juli 2003)

Und ob das geht (@smallB)!!! Man muss sich nur mit den Ebeneeffekten ein wenig auskennen...
Also das Folgende ist nur mit Hilfe von den Ebeneeffekten entstanden:
Und abgeserhen davon hab ich mir jetzt nicht gerade viel Zeit dafür genommen -- also man kann das in PS aber mindestens so gut hinbekommen wie das Anfangsbeispiel! OK ich geb zu -- die obere Reflexion hab ich jetzt nicht auf Anhieb hinbekommen, aber das kommt wahrscheinlich auch von de 'Dünne des oberen und  unteren Teil der Form und ausserdem lässt sich so ein Spizlicht auch relativ leit herstellen.


----------



## babone (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo !!!

Ich wollte auch immer mal wissen wie dieser Effekt(derbauer) funktioniert mit Photoshop natürlich ! Nach "was weiss ich wieviel" Ebenen  ist bei mir das herausgekommen! Irgendwie schaut es bei mir ziemlich Unsauber aus !? Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar! 

Gibts es auch Tutorials für flüssig Metal oder in der Richtung?? 

Danke und schönen Morgen  

Gruss 

Babone

PS: Habe auch fast ausschlieslich mit Fülloptionen gearbeitet!


----------



## unistar (7. Juli 2003)

Hi,

das von Hercules finde ich auch cool, nur wie er schon selbst meinte, sieht der untere bzw obere Rand nicht so toll aus, aber das liegt ja mehr an der Dünne vom Rand. @ babone was ist denn für dich ein flüssiges Bespiel und sprich den dann doch direkt an  


gruß

unistar


----------



## babone (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo !

Das mit flüssig war eigentlich eine Schnaps Idee , lag bestimmt an der Uhrzeit ! Im Endeffekt hängt es von dem Form ab, ob es flüssig rüberkommt oder nicht und Metall Tuts gibt es ja genug !

Ich glaube gefragt haben bestimmt einige und warum sollte ausgerechnet ich eine Antwort kriegen! 
So lerne ich wenigstens was dabei! Hoffe ich mal!  

Mit dem dünnen Rand komm ich auch nicht weiter, vorallem das verzerrte  !

Edit:

Gruss
Babone


----------



## Ju02 (10. Juli 2003)

Hi Babone.Könntest du vielleicht mal posten wie du es zu diesem Bild gebracht hast?Damit wär ich schon mehr als glücklich^^.Danke


----------



## babone (18. Juli 2003)

@ blind0r 

Es tut mir echt Leid das ich mich die ganze Zeit nicht geantwortet habe ! Aber ich bin zur Zeit ziemlich im Stress ! Obwohl ich eigentlich immer die Tutorials bei mir offen habe! Ich versuch die nächsten Tage es detailiert zu beschreiben!

Auf die schnelle vielleicht hilft es dir weiter: 

-Ebene(1) mit deiner Hintergrunfarbe 
-Neue Ebene(2) mit Weiss oder Schwarz Füllen , Dein Form auswählen (Auswahlwerkzeug), "wichtig" weiche Auswahlkante ca.15 ,Strg+C
auf eine neue Ebene(3) kopieren(Strg+V) und dann einfach auf delete Taste  
-Ebene(3) kopieren Ebenestil-Farbüberlagerung färben in Weiss wenn die andere Scwarz ist oder umgekehrt! Auf beide Ebenen (3) Ebenemaske und die Hälfte Löschen am besten mit Verlauf oder auswahlwerkzeug mit weicher Auswahlkante !(Weiss unetre hälfte hälfte und schwarz umgekehrt)!
-Füllmethode weiches Licht bei beiden!!

Ansonsten mache ich es in ein Paar Tagen ausführlicher !!

Gruss Babone


----------

